# FS: L066 King Tiger Pleco (more pic added)



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have a L066 King Tiger Pleco F1 for sale for $20.
I feed him frozen bloodworm, Australian freeze dried blackworm, and hikari algae wafer.
He is just under 2".
He likes current, hiding place, high oxygen content, and a high protein diet. Not a big fan of cucumber or zucchni


----------



## giraffe (Oct 14, 2012)

Pm sent, sir


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thank you. Pm replied.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

if that falls through message me, any chance you can deliver to marpole?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I can deliver to Marpole for an extra $5 to cover my gas (well, partially at least LOL ). PM replied.
Thanks.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, you're selling him already?

Richard has only one available, but if you need more I've got lots available.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Pat,
Hey hows it going?
Not sure if i want to sell it really as I like it, too. But I am keeping it with the discus in a bare bottom tank and sometimes I wonder if he would be more happy living in a tank with wood and plants and such, although I am sure he likes the discus food that he gets to eat all the time. So, I dont know. We will see. I will just keep him if no one buys him. He gets along with my discus and he appreciates the clean water and the good food I am sure. He does not hide as much as he used to and even when the light is on he would come out and swim around now. His black lines are getting thicker as well. You definitley have raised a very healthy stock. Good job!
Anyway, talk to you soon. Thanks for the wonderful pleco.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

A piece of wood would be nice for him, but plants are not needed as that's not part of their habitat and not in their diet. But you think it'll be happier elsewhere it makes sense to let him go. I got a 3 or 4 of these guys and if I wasn't trying to keep my species down (got lots of L333 in that tank) I'd buy him from you.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

2wheelsx2 said:


> A piece of wood would be nice for him, but plants are not needed as that's not part of their habitat and not in their diet. But you think it'll be happier elsewhere it makes sense to let him go. I got a 3 or 4 of these guys and if I wasn't trying to keep my species down (got lots of L333 in that tank) I'd buy him from you.


Yes I read that before I bought him that he likes to eat high protein diet (rather than a diet mainly consists of vegatable) and plants are not necessary and he likes high oxygen content and current so I felt he should fit well in my discus tank. I also got rid of another bristlenose that was in the tank just before I introduced himbecause I was worried he might not like to have more than 1 pleco in the tank (I have no cave).
I have put my heater in such a way that he can hide under the head of the heater if he wants to but he is always out and about now. When he first got here he used to hide around the filter quite a bit. I feed my discus quite well and very often. I think this little guy is pretty happy with the food he gets. He does not mind the water change either and always comes out and swims around right after a water change.
I do not have wood in the tank though which is one thing I feel guilty about. If he has some plants may be he can hide a bit more but the tank he is in now has no where to hide except under the heater (I have no filter in this tank anymore).
With 90% twice water change daily there is not much on the glass either. I sometimes wonder if he may like to have a slighty 'dirtier' tank so he can suck stuff off the glass every now and then.
He had thinner black lines before but they are getting thicker now. I really like him actually. Watching him grow up is fun, too. With the high temp and the high protein frequent feeding he is growing up very fast.
He actually does not look unhappy or stressed but like you said may be someone with a biotope or a species only tank could provide him wood and hiding places to make it a more "proper" home? I dont know.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

If anyone is interested, please let me know. I can meet pretty much meet the buyer anywhwere in Richmond and for a small fee ($5-$8)in vancouver as well.
Thank you.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the interest.
I think I might have found a new nice home for him. His new home needs 3-4 weeks to be set up but it sounds like it will be exactly what he likes. I would rather he has a nice good home so I will mark this as sales pending for now.
Thank you once again everyone for the interest.


----------

